# just finished



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

round 4 ... the first five are just less than 6 long and much thinner, about ¾, than others Ive done. The rattle trap is just over 5 long and weighs 2.25 oz (without hooks). There is a hollow chamber with a dozen bbs between the red and yellow dots and a 1/2 oz led weight just under the eye.
     

_(can't seem to make photos larger)_


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

nice profile/ shape to them, like the firetiger and perch like guy the best!!! 

Etch


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

socdad said:


> round 4 ... the first five are just less than 6 long and much thinner, about ¾, than others Ive done.
> 
> 6' long??  Just had to bust you. Those all look great. Nice work.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice.


----------

